# AXIS? what are the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th



## @fulldraw (Aug 24, 2005)

I see all this talk about axis what are they? Would someone please explain it to me or tell me where I can find this imfomation out. I think I know how to tune my bow. I have set my own bows up and they shoot good. But I do have problems sometime and that might help out me out if I understand the axis.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*My web site!*

I have a lot of free info about axes on my web site: www.archerytech.com The sketch by Sagecreek on the front page is a pretty good description. Enjoy!


----------



## @fulldraw (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks I really want to do it right. I think if its worth doing its worth doing right.


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Be advised...to take advantage of info on 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments, you need a bowsight capable of those adjustments, or movements.

Check the information at spot-hogg.com to find out a whole lot more.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Differences!*

@fulldraw,

Please understand that there are a couple different trains of thought. The Spott-hogg folks and I are good friends but we go round and round when it comes to "full draw or not Full draw"  I promote setting the 3rd axis either off the bow or not at full draw. This is the best way to utilize the 4th axis. This is why I disagree with S/H: If you set your 3rd axis at full draw you are guessing as to what will happen to the arrow when the release goes off. With the Tek-Tech 4th Axis you tune to the shot arrow and therefore take the guesswork out. The 4th Axis enables you to tune your bow to the perfect setting of the arrow to the 3rd axis. This relationship is absolutely a must to shoot perfect line up and down hills. Any misalignment will cause left or right misses. To recap: Set the 2nd and 3rd axes off the bow and then align the 3rd axis to be square to the path of the shot arrow! Absolute perfection is the only way!


----------



## strungout (May 24, 2005)

Every individual object in our world can spin around 3 physical axis of rotation about its center of gravity. We live in a 4 dimensional world with 3 of them relating to those 3 physical axis (space/3D). When an individual objects center of gravity moves we can think of speed (distance over time elapsed) and the 4th dimension of time. Since we don't shoot bareback off a horse and instead stand perfectly still while shooting bow we only want to consider 3 dimensions... :teeth: (In archery there is a trend to get fancy and recreate time and space but it aint happenen..there are 3 axis period)...
The 4th axis spoke of in archery is a repositioning of your entire sight in relation to your bow by way of a 3rd axis rotation of a sight bar at the connection between bow riser/sight bar. This adjustment or orientation allows a bows sight bar to use any sight that has been accurately squared and leveled sepperatly off the bow. It is but an easier way to adjust a sights 3rd axis in comparison to the arrows flight path and maybe needed if you use a target type sight that is meant to move in and out from bow...In essence, bent sight bars on straight bows or straight site bars on bent bows is the issue being addressed with a 4th axis adjust. It puts the longitudinal bar same side to side direction as the arrow...

1st axis(longitudinal)= Roll or bank or cant (clock face, Indian head waggle)
2nd axis(lateral,transverse)= Pitch or up-down (wheel rolling at ya, Yes-head nodd)
3rd axis (verticle,normal)= Yaw or side to side (No-head nodd)

The addition of the 3rd is generally considered as going 3D.. :wink:


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*4th Axis*

strungout,

The 4th Axis as I call it is only a name to call the 4th step in sight setup. However if you really want to learn about 4th, 5th, 6th and so on try doing an internet seach for 4th Axis. You will get upwards of 160,000 hits. The 4th Axis does exist other than in time. Ask any CNC machine shop.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Oldpro said:


> strungout,
> 
> The 4th Axis does exist other than in time. Ask any CNC machine shop.


heHeHe....


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Are we having fun yet?*

Javi,

I see you are enjoying this discussion. :wink: 

I think the reason is that we have had it before.

strungout,

Do an AT search for 4th axis and you will have a day or so to read about the 4th Axis. Then tell us it is Time.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Oldpro said:


> Javi,
> 
> I see you are enjoying this discussion. :wink:
> 
> I think the reason is that we have had it before.


Could be because I'm a project engineer in a machine shop...    :angel: Heck there are now 5th axis machines... :mg: 

http://www.methodsmachine.com/mat_axis_prod.html


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Correct me if I am wrong*

Javi,

Do you deal with more than three axes?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Oldpro said:


> Javi,
> 
> Do you deal with more than three axes?


We do have a couple of 4th axis machines... I program in 4th axis nearly every day.... But no 5th axis yet...


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Nuf said!*

Thank you Javi! I thought maybe I was dreaming. Have a good day!


----------



## strungout (May 24, 2005)

Oldpro, 
Why on Earth in this world would I talk about a 4th axis and then "tell us it is Time."??. No need to imply I ever said that..if that is what yer sayin....as I spoke of the 4th dimension to point out imposed confusion.
If your sayin the gizmo is an actual sight axis adjuster that be closer to an actual false claim than anything I said..and that is the fact... but nope, doubt you will say that.



> The 4th Axis as I call it is only a name to call the 4th step in sight setup


... coulda called it a 4th Step or perhaps a 4th Dimension adjuster perhaps in yer world of sales..

Gotta a good name for it.. call it the "No-Yaw 4th" or 5th,6th,7th,169th, etc, or whathaveya... :beer: 

So anyway, I validated the use of the term in archery in my first post swell enough... go get back to machining them things a bit more cause after all they only work just fine and need to be at least talked about more.. :slice:


----------



## strungout (May 24, 2005)

Hey oldpro..you want to dream? here ya go, think you'll enjoy it: 

http://www.clockworksky.net/rp_xdim_axes.html

lmaof, numbers of axis can be very loosely applied..


----------



## strungout (May 24, 2005)

@fulldraw, Here is useful info on what I believe your after in this thread. Note how in archery our bodies become the other three degrees of freedom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degrees_of_freedom_(engineering)


----------

